# Origo Tank



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

Diameter: 22mm
Length: 54.6mm
Tank Capacity: 2.0ml
Coil Resistance: 0.5ohm
Suitable Wattage: 8-28 Watts

Reactions: Like 3


----------

